# Kangertech SubTank Mini versus Aspire Triton



## Misterty (7/10/15)

I am looking to upgrade my atomizer soon,

It's currently between the Subtank Mini or the Triton.
I am aware that with the Triton you have to buy the RBA separately where as with the Subtank you get the RBA included. This isn't a deal breaker for me.

So which is better?


----------



## Chilli (7/10/15)

I am a Noob Vaper but am loving my Subtank Mini
Should you decide to got the Subtank option I suggest you buy a RBA to avoid leaking issues


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/10/15)

It looks like the Triton and newer Subtank Mini versions are priced about the same, with the Triton RBA an extra ~ R160.
The Subtank Mini V2 has improved on the RBA section, so it wicks better than the V1 that has the juice slots in the base. Filling is also fairly easy and painless. I have a Subtank mini and is quite happy with what it provides in terms of flavor.
The Triton has the benefit of top filling. The RBA is sold separately, but what intrigues me most is the ease of building the RDA section - it's piece of old tekkie :

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nick (7/10/15)

i have both, and the sub tank is waaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better, the triton in my opinion is rubbish, in fact about 30 mins ago i pulled the triton out put it on the evic with all the same settings (trition is the o.5omh 15-30w coil the subtank 0.5ohm occ vertical coil 15-60w) and juice and it just does not do it,in fact if you close the vents on the triton and vape its like trying to suck marshmellows through a straw... i bought the triton as a second tank based on the reviews and i just think its crap...... ok rant over back to my work...


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/10/15)

@Nick , do you mouth-to-lung or lung inhale ? Also have you used the RBA on the Triton or Mini ? 

A few people hate the Subtank Mini for issues with quality of OCC coils and some seem to have leaks when the V2 RBA is not perfectly wicked. I only use the RBA and don't have any issues with mine, so cannot really comment.

The Subtank does not have AFC adjustable airflow, only a couple predetermined settings. The smallest setting is not very restrictive on mine, but later models might be, so it's not a good MTL device in my opinion. Full open is also not like the Billow V2, but still airy enough for lung inhales which I prefer.

If you can fully close the Triton, it tells me that the AFC settings is at least good. I assume full open should be quite airy too. 

I guess I'm also just curious why you seem to dislike yours so much.


----------



## Nick (7/10/15)

Howzit . I use both the the RBA and the coils in the subtank and I personally have had no issues, the subtank Mini has plenty of air vent settings for lung hits ... the triton when the airflow is fully open at the Base is very airy you can here it being pulled in, it sounds like air coming out of a tire... the vape is good but I get no throat hit and it just does not feel full, it's like sucking air ....the subtank with the Base vent half open pulls nicely, the flavour is much better, it produces a good cloud, and it just has a full feeling in the mouth ... itfeels like I am vaping and not sucking air like the triton does...the flavour profile I get from the subtank is just so much better, I am vaping milkman churrios at the moment if I first had vaped this on the triton I would have thought I had wasted 300 bucks but on the subtank all the flavour profiles come through..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Misterty (7/10/15)

Thanks so much for all the info, It does seem like the Subtank Mini is the better option.
I've also been online and a few people seem to be complaining at the difficulty of building coils for the Triton RBA.
Being a Nooob and all that's the last thing I want right now


----------



## Nick (7/10/15)

Misterty said:


> Thanks so much for all the info, It does seem like the Subtank Mini is the better option.
> I've also been online and a few people seem to be complaining at the difficulty of building coils for the Triton RBA.
> Being a Nooob and all that's the last thing I want right now


 Good luck, just remember all opnions are just that "opinions" there might well be other options that even out perform the subtank when it comes to RBA and quality of vape performance, but for me and for now between the two you have asked about and having both of them i would opt for the subtank but thats just my opinion, the oracles of vape on this forum have a greater and broader scope of experience than i do and may well offer you some better advice...


----------



## cam (7/10/15)

I don't own a triton, but do have 2 mini's in my arsenal, and really do find them to be flawless workhorses. 
I mostly use the rba base, one new one a modified old version. the new rba is so easy to build i would categorize it as being virtually idiot proof.
my only experience with the triton was off a friends device, and i remember feeling that it wasn't delivering on flavor like the subtank we had alongside. Still a neat tank, but if it were my money i would just get the subtank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## theyettie (7/10/15)

Subtank ALL THE WAY boet!! Even if you don't like (or have difficulty) with the RBA on it, the vertical 0.5 OCC coils go beautifully! This is important, stay away from the horizontal coils (so read carefully when you buy), because they suck IMO. I vape at 40 - 45W (4.8 to 5.1V), no dry hits and awesome flavour! They do only last between 7 and 10 days. Apparently the Triton is a ***** to clean, because you can't take the whole thing apart. Here the subtank wins again! My two cents. Happy vaping


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/10/15)

Lol, thanks for that @Nick. My subtank sounds similar to an asthmatic Darth Vader breakdancing on a woolen carpet in a nylon suit. I use twisted coils so it crackles like hell sometimes, but I do not get any spitback. I often Skype with a mate and he always comments on this 

If I was in the market for a new tank, I would have seriously considered the Triton for the top fill and the easy build, but if muted flavor or leaking is mentioned in any reviews that would be a definite no-no. I've not really hunted reviews to see all the opinions, but would suggest that @Misterty do some of his own homework on that front before pulling the trigger. 
Both tanks seems to have fans and haters for various reasons, but the Mini has been around for a while and has built up a large fan base that cannot fault it. I'm in that camp too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MJ INC (7/10/15)

For someone who likes a mouth to lung hit I would go the Triton and for a big cloud straight lung hit the subtank


----------



## Neal (7/10/15)

Guys,
This is why the forum is so great. Was also thinking between these tanks as my next purchase. Thanks so much for all info, living in Swaziland do not get chance to chat to other vapers, you guys are cool.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BWS (14/1/16)

MTL and Lung hits aside, which tank gives better flavour, the overall perception I'm getting is the Subtank is the one.

Now to find a local supplier that has a SS one.


----------



## MetalGearX (14/1/16)

Subtank Mini for the win! Depends on how you wick the subtank to get the flavour you want. Do not let anyone tell you the Subtank does not deliver on flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (14/1/16)

If you can build, i would put my money on the Obs cruis. better then the subtank mini and the triton put together


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)

BWS said:


> MTL and Lung hits aside, which tank gives better flavour, the overall perception I'm getting is the Subtank is the one.
> 
> Now to find a local supplier that has a SS one.



http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/kanger-subtank-mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BWS (15/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/kanger-subtank-mini



Thanks, I saw that and was going to email them today, some sites have the SS one on their websites but when you add to cart and choose colour only white or black available as an option


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/2/16)

Thanks to this thread I am rocking a new mini... no kidding flavor is HUGE. I have to get used to the taste of VG all over again. 

Not too certain if anything more intense will be nice this is taking some getting used to. Keep them drippers away from this sensitive palate lol...


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/2/16)

BWS said:


> Thanks, I saw that and was going to email them today, some sites have the SS one on their websites but when you add to cart and choose colour only white or black available as an option


There is a thread here explaining how to strip them down to the steel. Far as I recall soak in paint stripper for 5 minutes and use toothpick for fiddly parts then wash in dish soap.


----------



## jguile415 (20/2/16)

I have the triton RBA.. it is crap!! The subtank mini is superior in every possible way. Just to be clear subtank mini > triton

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

